# Hilfe mit Fireworks MX



## Oakley (10. August 2003)

Hallo Leute 

Bitte helft mir 

Ich möchte bei dem angehängtem bild den kleinen Fisch links oben raus haben. Wie mach ich das am besten ? ich schaffs zwar den fisch rauszubekommen und dann das ausgeschnittene rechteck mit blau zu füllen nur ist es dann alles in einem blau und paßt nicht zum restlichen geflecktem blau in dem bild. 

kann mir das einer schritt für schritt erklären ? 

wär euch sehr dankbar 

und ja, ich bin ein anfänger  

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus 

Oakley

rochen und fisch bild


----------



## swampdragon (11. August 2003)

Also die Bitmapbearbeitung unter Fireworks bietet dafür einige ganz nützliche Werkzeuge. Am einfachsten ist es wenn Du in der Werkzeugleiste unter Bitmap den kleinen Stempel auswählst. Die Größe der Werkzeugspitze kannst Du im unteren Bereich auswählen (Schieberegler). Die Kanten würde ich auch etwas weicher einstellen. (Direkt unter Größe)

Jetzt kannst Du mit der Alt-Taste den Hintergrund aufnehmen und wenn Du dann über den Fisch gehst sollte er durch den Hintergrund nach und nach ersetzt werden. Wichtig ist, dass Du den Hintergrund weit genug entfernt von dem Fisch aufnimmst, weil sonst Reste des Fisches mit erscheinen und ein verschmierter Effekt entsteht. Aber das kann man durch erneute Aufnahme des Hintergrunds korrigieren.


----------



## Oakley (12. August 2003)

hey danke 

klappt astrein


----------

